
Swedish music festival to go 'women-only' following string of sexual assaults - ytNumbers
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/music/news/swedish-music-festival-go-women-only-following-string-sexual/
======
cerved
So much sensational journalism around this story. First of, Emma is a
satirical comedian and her (two?) Instagram posts need to be taken w a grain
of salt.

Secondly, it's not replacing a 50k festival.

